
Ask HN: Transitioning to Restrictive Environments - penguinlinux
I recently got a new job in this pandemic. I am so grateful that i got a new job with a good salary.   I am a devops engineer where in the past i had full access to all AWS environments and had my own laptop where I could install vagrant , virtualbox docker.   However, this new company is a fintech company and as such the security is very high on the laptop.  Basicaly my laptop is a dumb terminal to connect to a Windows remote desktop where I can&#x27;t even install stuff.  so as such it is hard to make much progress.  Specially administering linux and kubernetes clusters. using Windows putty :(   .   Have any of you faced a similar transition and how were you able to handle this change.
======
verdverm
I'd look for a new job. There are so many DevOps jobs at $150k+ that are more
inspiring and looking for you to be making the tech calls that will enable
their future.

Hit up recruiters on LinkedIn, they will do all the work for you.

